
Beidou: Isomorphic framework for server-rendered React apps - stablemap
https://github.com/alibaba/beidou
======
shams93
The one problem with server side component rendering is that the cost is
massive compared to simple string based templates. Gatsby seems like the most
sane way to do server rendering of react, you can render content into HTML
offline and then publish the static HTML.

